# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  guess his ethnicity

## Ziober

Hi there. Anyone could guess the ethnicity of this man?

----------


## Odysseus

I'm gonna take a wild guess and say French with some Spanish ancestry. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Angela

He could fit anywhere in western Europe although he's certainly not the "typical" Southern European.

----------


## Ziober

I'll be waiting for some another opinion. What you can say about this man...

----------


## davef

^^ very very Iberian

----------


## Ziober

Celtiberian.

----------


## Angela

A less handsome version of Al Pacino, I guess. Well, the years haven't been kind to Al, but he was quite fetching once. The subject of the OP has an extraordinarily long face and long nose to boot.

----------


## Wheal

I think he looks Germanic, maybe Dutch.

----------


## Ziober

He is pretty slender...

----------


## Ziober

Both are celtiberians with at least 8 spanish 2nd names ;)

----------


## Seanp

> I'll be waiting for some another opinion. What you can say about this man...


Armenoid + Gracile Med

----------


## Govan

First man ; generic Northern European what can I say , not best picture.

Second : quite distincly Spanish looking man. There's probably something around the eyes and eyebrows that scream Spaniard over other Western European nationality.

----------


## MOESAN

> Armenoid + Gracile Med


 (some

Where the hell can you find an "armenoid" trait in him??? If it exists something like 'armenoid' by the fact -
and 'gracile med' is not based upon the gracility of skeleton but on a lower stature and a less long face (short oval) - here is face would qualify him as rather 'atlanto-med' for the persons who believe in the reality of this type.

----------


## davef

> (some
> 
> Where the hell can you find an "armenoid" trait in him??? If it exists something like 'armenoid' by the fact -
> and 'gracile med' is not based upon the gracility of skeleton but on a lower stature and a less long face (short oval) - here is face would qualify him as rather 'atlanto-med' for the persons who believe in the reality of this type.


Don't take him seriously, MOESAN :)

----------


## AdeoF

> He is pretty slender...


Most definitely Spanish, the eyes do give it away the most!

----------

